# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Олег Зайцев присоединится к команде ЛК

## Ego1st

> «Лаборатория Касперского», ведущий разработчик систем защиты от вирусов, хакерских атак и спама, сообщает о заключении договора о сотрудничестве с широко известным независимым антивирусным экспертом Олегом Зайцевым. Олег Зайцев — один из самых авторитетных в России специалистов по борьбе с компьютерными угрозами, включая шпионские и хакерские программы. Он является создателем популярного бесплатного антивирусного приложения AVZ («Антивирус Зайцева»), предназначенного для анализа безопасности компьютерных систем и их защиты от различных видов вредоносных программ. 
> 
> Теперь Олег Зайцев войдет в число сотрудников отдела антивирусных исследований Департамента инновационных технологий «Лаборатории Касперского». Сотрудничество с таким признанным экспертом в области информационной безопасности, несомненно, поможет расширить спектр продуктов и услуг «Лаборатории Касперского» и еще больше повысить их качество. 
> 
> «Мы — инновационная технологическая компания, которая заинтересована в специалистах самого высокого класса, способных не только выполнять сложнейшие задачи, но ставить их. Олег — именно такой человек, профессионал, понимающий ситуацию и знающий тенденции развития нашей индустрии, способный находить верные решения и правильно их реализовывать. Я очень рад тому, что он присоединился к нашей команде», — отметил Евгений Касперский, руководитель антивирусных исследований «Лаборатории Касперского».


http://www.kaspersky.ru/news?id=207732495

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

Поздравляю Олега =))

----------


## Макcим

Теперь Олег зазнаваться начнет...

----------


## Ego1st

Главное что бы проект AVz не загнулся, а зазнаваться ему уже можно=))

----------


## DVi

> Поздравляю Олега =))


Я был искренне рад лично познакомиться с Олегом. Добро пожаловать в команду!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Главное что бы проект AVz не загнулся


Ну загнётся вряд ли, а вот бесплатным может перестать быть

----------


## Ego1st

> Ну загнётся вряд ли, а вот бесплатным может перестать быть


это будет совсем не хорошо..

----------


## DVi

> Ну загнётся вряд ли, а вот бесплатным может перестать быть


1. Будет развиваться дальше
2. Будет оставаться бесплатной
3. Технологии AVZ будут внедряться в продукты ЛК.

----------


## ne0n

Ха интересно какие технологии AVZ будут внедрятся, avz на деляфях написан, а Касп на си??? Разве что Анти руткитные возможности(драйвер авз на си на писан)

----------


## Geser

Появляется надежда что теперь база чистых файлов будет оперативно обновляться.

----------


## SuperBrat

Если E.K. на anti-malware.ru действительно Евгений Касперский, то ваш, DVi, прогноз сбудется. 
Ссылка.

----------


## azza

> 1. Будет развиваться дальше
> 2. Будет оставаться бесплатной
> 3. Технологии AVZ будут внедряться в продукты ЛК.


А движок с вирусной базой KAV внедрятся в AVZ?

----------


## DimaT

*Олег* , поздравляю!
Этого и следовало ожидать.
Хороший спец. - он и в Африке...  :Smiley: 
Успехов, идей и творческих находок на новом _поприще_!



> Теперь Олег зазнаваться начнет...


Не думаю.
Это ведь зависит от человеческих качеств, а не от фирмы и занимаемой должности...
Тем более, интересы дела всегда должны быть выше.  :Smiley:

----------


## rav

Олег- мои поздравления! Заслужил!

----------


## DVi

> ваш, DVi, прогноз сбудется.


Это не прогноз, а знание.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Если E.K. на anti-malware.ru действительно Евгений Касперский, то ваш, DVi, прогноз сбудется. 
> Ссылка.


Сбудется конечно. Как отметил DVi чуть выше, проект будет развиваться, его цель - интеграция технологий, от которой пользователь (и пострадавший, которому помогают исцелиться к примеру на virusinfo.info) будет только в выигрыше.

----------


## Iceman

Что и следовало ожидать (... давно). Олег, поздравляю! 
ЛК - тоже поздравляю ;0))).

----------


## Bratez

> интеграция технологий


Ждём с нетерпением релиза *KAVZ*!  :Beer:

----------


## pig

Поздравляю. Заслуженный успех и блестящая карьера. Желаю продолжения банкета (c)

----------


## vaber

Это должно было случиться. И случилось!
Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Nick222

По вашему в КАВ сидят идиоты?!? Требования бизнеса потребуют через довольно короткое время сделать АВЗ платным или закрыть его...
Боюсь, КАВ идёт по пути Майкрософт  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> Боюсь, КАВ идёт по пути Майкрософт


Жаль, что Вы не знакомы с "путем Майкрософт"  :Embarassed: 
Случилось ли что-нибудь с бесплатными системными утилитами Руссиновича и Когсвелла после покупки Майкрософтом его компании и зачислении Марка и Брюса в штат? Зайдите на http://www.sysinternals.com, если не знаете, что ответить  :Wink: 




> The Sysinternals web site was created in 1996 by Mark Russinovich and Bryce Cogswell to host their advanced system utilities and technical information. Microsoft acquired Sysinternals in July, 2006. Whether you’re an IT Pro or a developer, you’ll find Sysinternals utilities to help you manage, troubleshoot and diagnose your Windows systems and applications. If you have a question about a tool or how to use them, please visit the Sysinternals Forum for answers and help from other users and our moderators.

----------


## Макcим

*DVi* прав. Сотрудничество с автором и покупка программы это разные вещи.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Действительно хорошая новость. Поздравляю!  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

Поздравляю  :Smiley:

----------


## taloran

Будем  надеяться, что  всё  это  к  лучшему...
 Олегу  удачи  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

Сердечные поздравления Олегу  :00000465:   :Appl:  



> Ну загнётся вряд ли, а вот бесплатным может перестать быть


Это дело такое - Олег тоже хочет кушать хлеб с маслом  :Wink:  и если на товар есть *покупатель*, то почему его нужно *дарить*?

----------


## taloran

Кстати  насчёт  интеграции...Сдётся  мне, что  больше  выигрывает  от  этого    KAV, нежели  AVZ )...



> Сердечные поздравления Олегу   
> 
> Это дело такое - Олег тоже хочет кушать хлеб с маслом  и если на товар есть *покупатель*, то почему его нужно *дарить*?


Олег  имеет * полное  правo*  делать  со   своей  прогой  всё, что  ему  заблогарассудится. Он  её  создал, вкладывал  свои  усилия  (за  что  ему  большая  благодарность :Smiley:  )  и  т.д. Это  его  *собственность*.
 Поэтому, если  он  захочет  её  продать  и  пр. - это  его  решение  и  ничего  здесь  не  изменить...
Наряду  с  этим  все  пользователи  AVZ *имеют*  право  высказать  все  свои  мнения  по  поводу  данного  события.

----------


## Andrey

Очень рад за Олега!
Парень добился признания от Kaspersky Lab.
Успехов и в дальнейшем!
Очень надеюсь, что AVZ не умрёт.

----------


## Grey

Олег, мои поздравления.
Так держать.
Будем надеяться что от этого выиграет и пользователь также.

----------


## GRom

Браво! Олег, поздравляю!
Успехов Вам и процветания!
Думаю по этому поводу можно поднять бокал вина... :Beer:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Shu_b

Ну что тут скажешь, Олегу поздравления и пожелание удачи.
Хочется надеятся, что у него будет немного времени для virusinfo.

----------


## ZDM

Искренние поздравления Олегу!
 А если не секрет: в какой отдел и на какую должность пригласили Олега? Надеюсь не рядовым "дятлом"  :Wink:  ?

----------


## Xen

> Случилось ли что-нибудь с бесплатными системными утилитами Руссиновича и Когсвелла после покупки Майкрософтом его компании и зачислении Марка и Брюса в штат?


Конечно, случилось. Проведен полный ребрендинг, убраны исходники, ссылка редиректит на домен Майкрософта.

А теперь по теме. Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям =) Искренне рад за Олега, надо думать, все у него получится.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Поздравляю!!! 
С появлением Олега Ксперский антивирус станет лучшим)) Др.Веб и остальные нервно курят в сторонке)))

----------


## anton_dr

Олег, поздравляю! Успешного сотрудничества на радость пользователям.

----------


## MedvedD

Удивлён даже, что они так долго ждали, прежде чем взять Олега  :Smiley: 
И желаю подниматься как и в работе, так и в деньгах !

----------


## Arkadiy

Поздравляю!

----------


## SDA

Поздравления Олегу!

----------


## taloran

> Поздравляю!!! 
> С появлением Олега Ксперский антивирус станет лучшим)) Др.Веб и остальные нервно курят в сторонке)))


Не  слишком  ли  громкое  заявление?  :Cheesy:   Если, конечно,  Е.К. скупит  всeх  ведущих   вендоров, тогда  может  быть)))
 Никто  не  сомневается, что  КAV  станет  ещё  лучше  с  приходом  Олега. Важно, чтобы  AVZ  оставался   на  высоте  и  развивался дальше  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Exxx

Неожиданное, долгожданное событие. Мои поздравления. Надеюсь у разработчика останется время на АВЗ.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Поздравляю Олега! От этого будут в выйгрыше все! И LK и  все мы!

----------


## Dandy

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Желаю, чтобы следующим шагом стало присоединения Евгения Касперского к "Лаборатории Зайцева"  :Wink: )))
Успехов!

----------


## maXmo

Каспыч вряд ли покроет функционал авз: замучаются защиту от дурака навешивать.

----------


## drongo

> Каспыч вряд ли покроет функционал авз: замучаются защиту от дурака навешивать.


Удачи, Олег !
maXmo ,cогласен, малоэффективное решение проблемы .Кстати, не думаю что это нужно  :Wink: Если взять опыт работы нашего форума плюс функционал АВЗ , то
можно сделать одну кнопку " спасите" в программе "KIS+ ",при нажатии на которую ,  программа  сама сделает лог и отправит специалисту вместе с подозрительными файлами. А потом уже придёт ответ от Тех-поддержки, которая предложит дальнейшие шаги / советы  в конкретном случае.

----------


## Макcим

> Удачи, Олег !
> maXmo ,cогласен, малоэффективное решение проблемы .Кстати, не думаю что это нужно Если взять опыт работы нашего форума плюс функционал АВЗ , то
> можно сделать одну кнопку " спасите" в программе "KIS+ ",при нажатии на которую ,  программа  сама сделает лог и отправит специалисту вместе с подозрительными файлами. А потом уже придёт ответ от Тех-поддержки, которая предложит дальнейшие шаги / советы  в конкретном случае.


Если это случиться, можно закрывать наш раздел "Помогите"  :Cry:

----------


## drongo

> Если это случиться, можно закрывать наш раздел "Помогите"


Falco, ты преувеличиваешь  :Smiley: Существуют ведь бесплатные антивирусы, хотя если следовать твоей логике они давно должны были исчезнуть, да и форумы типа нашего англоязычные тоже есть (правда без АВЗ), тоже бесплатные.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Поздравляю Олег! :Smiley: 



> С появлением Олега Ксперский антивирус станет лучшим)) Др.Веб и остальные нервно курят в сторонке)))


На счет нервно курят в сторонке - это даже очень громко сказано.

----------


## Макcим

> Falco, ты преувеличиваешь


Время покажет, а пока будем надеяться на лучшее  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Надеюсь, что сбудутся только наилучшие пожелания, а не негативные прогнозы. Ждем выхода KIS7 на качественно новом уровне  :Wink:

----------


## Mifik

Вы уж извините, но что-то я не очень понимаю писанья кипятком по поводу приглашения Олега в компанию Касперского.
Или у всех жгучая мечта сделать что-то эдакое, чтоб попасть туда на работу?
А извините почему не составить Касперскому конкуренцию? Вот теперь одним возможным и очень серьезным конкурентом стало меньше. Выиграют ли от этого все? Тоже сомнительно. Касперский выиграет - безусловно. Олег - если не нашлось среди его знакомых умных маркетологов - тоже выиграет, т.к. станет больше зарабатывать.
А вот рядовые пользователи и специалисты выиграют очень вряд-ли.
Когда приходишь к слаборукому клиенту, который молит тебя спасти от вирусов - Касперский не очень спасает, т.к. его нужно проинсталлировать, потом обновить базу, потом ещё он вполне может не запуститься из-за хитрого вируса.
А вот подключить флэшку или ZIV с АВЗ и провести диагностику - намного более удобнее решение. А если АВЗ не будет - лишимся мы и такой возможности.
А то, что сотрудничество автора с ЛК ещё не продажа программы - зайдите в свойства-о программе (версия 4.25)- чей там копирайт? Тото-же....

----------


## SuperBrat

> А если АВЗ не будет - лишимся мы и такой возможности.


AVZ остается, так сказал Е. Касперский. Паниковать пока не нужно.  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> то можно сделать одну кнопку " спасите" в программе "KIS+ ",при нажатии на которую ,  программа  сама сделает лог и отправит специалисту


мне почему-то казалось, что авз – это не только лог  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saicat

> AVZ остается, так сказал Е. Касперский. Паниковать *пока* не нужно.


Имхо, если закрыть сразу, то народ большой шум поднимет, представив Лабораторию в невыгодном свете на многих форумах Сети. Поэтому лучше это делать постепенно, по мере переноса функционала в продукцию Лаборатории, организовав все так, чтобы новые суперфичи появлялись именно в продукции, а не в бесплатной программе. Тогда народ сам потянется к ним, а детище Олега тихо и незаметно придет в упадок... И тогда, когда его прикроют, особого шума уже не будет. То "*(c)*", что появилось в 4.25 - первый шаг на пути к осуществлению подобного плана.

Или кто-то, быть может, считает, что Лаборатория будет вкладывать свои средства в развитие бесплатных продуктов? Скорей уж Билли будет спонсировать развитие Linux...   :Rofl: 

Это мое личное мнение и я очень хочу ошибаться, но это, увы, маловероятно. Money makes the world go round.

----------


## Geser

Бесплатные урезанные версии, а так же бесплатные утилиты есть у очень многих коммерческих фирм. В том числе и у ЛК, и у Майкрософт. Так что не вижу смысла разводить истерию.

----------


## saicat

> Бесплатные урезанные версии, а так же бесплатные утилиты есть у очень многих коммерческих фирм. В том числе и у ЛК, и у Майкрософт. Так что не вижу смысла разводить истерию.


Александр, скажите, в чем Вы видите истерию? В том, что кто-то рискнул высказать альтернативное мнение, не совпадающее с мнением большинства? Я же не претендую на истину в последней инстанции  :Smiley:  
Это *мое личное* видение ситуации, основанное, правда, на достаточно большом опыте. 
Я рад за Олега, сотрудничество с ЛК однозначно выгодно. Тащить самому сложный и требующий постоянной работы проект нереально. Тут нужны коллектив и финансирование. А и то и другое в Лаборатории есть.

А как оно там дальше будет... Вы рискнете пообещать, что всё будет именно так, как видите Вы? Судьбу AVZ будет решать теперь даже не автор, а руководство компании. Вот это и есть недостаток подобной схемы: потеря самостоятельности. Хотя, конечно, я не читал контракт Олега с ЛК и права и обязанности сторон не знаю  :Smiley:  Если Вы в курсе - исправьте меня.

----------


## Geser

Если АВЗ принадлежит ЛК, его могут закрыть или сделать платным. Если АВЗ занимается один человек из чистого интереса, он может потерять интерес, или просто забросить проект в связи с нехваткой свободного времени. В чем разница? 100% гарантию даёт только страховой полис.

----------


## MOCT

> Если АВЗ принадлежит ЛК, его могут закрыть или сделать платным. Если АВЗ занимается один человек из чистого интереса, он может потерять интерес, или просто забросить проект в связи с нехваткой свободного времени.


Один человек может отдать проект в другие руки (как мы имеем в случае с virusinfo). Компания не продаст проект, она предпочтет его похоронить (чтобы не плодить конкурентов).

----------


## SuperBrat

> Один человек может отдать проект в другие руки (как мы имеем в случае с virusinfo). Компания не продаст проект, она предпочтет его похоронить (чтобы не плодить конкурентов).


Я так понимаю, что вы, MOCT, просто рассуждаете, а не выдаете информацию между строк?

----------


## MOCT

> Я так понимаю, что вы, MOCT, просто рассуждаете, а не выдаете информацию между строк?


Вот подпись у Вас оказалась как раз в тему. Я основываюсь исключительно на опыте, никого ни к чему не призываю и инсайдерской информацией не разбрасываюсь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Спасибо, MOCT. Ваше уточнение очень важно. Теперь у "паникующих" товарищей не будет повода обвинить ЛК.

----------


## Ego1st

Мне интересно как Олег будет работать, удалённо? Он же из Смоленска, а ЛК в Москве насколько мне знаеться..

----------


## MOCT

> Мне интересно как Олег будет работать, удалённо? Он же из Смоленска, а ЛК в Москве насколько мне знаеться..


Мелкософт тоже не в одном здании сидит. Так ведь живут же как-то ;-) Сейчас даже суды дистанционно проводят, когда подсудимых не в зал суда привозят, а по телевизору показывают. А уж работать удаленно - гораздо проще.

----------


## santy

> ...А то, что сотрудничество автора с ЛК ещё не продажа программы - зайдите в свойства-о программе (версия 4.25)- чей там копирайт? Тото-же....


Вообщем, да. ЛК еще ничего не сделала для АВЗ, а копирайт уже проставлен.

----------


## taloran

Да  уж... А  ведь  *saicat* прав, все  новые  суперфичи  по  идее  должны  появлятся  в  KAV, a  не  в  AVZ  по  вполне  понятным  причинам... 
И  максимум, что  может   быть  явным  улучшением, компенсирующим  этo  в  какой-то  мере - более  раcширенное  и  оперативное обновление  базы  AVZ... И  что  будет  дальше, это   неизвестно...
*Geser* , мне  тоже  непонятно, при  чём  здесь  истерия?.. Это  вполне  оправданное  беспокойство, что  будет  с  AVZ. Я  так  полагаю, большинству  не  безразлично, что  станет  с  проектом :Smiley: . 
 Если  весь  будущий   потенциал  и  функционал  AVZ  перейдёт  в  KAV, a   AVZ  станет  урезанной   или  вообще  закроется -  вряд ли  это  будет  хорошо  для  пользователей  и  явно  не  повод  для  радости... Но, как  говорится  маркетинг  рулит :Sad:  ...

----------


## icon

Меньшинство, ну что вы разбузились.
Ведь не только копирайт  авз сменился, но и админом здесь почти одновременно  стал кадровый сотрудник... ЛК.  :Smiley: 
Так что потише и поосторожней.  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Основной функционал лечения в КАВ уже давно есть..

Исследовательский фичи в КАВ никто пихать небудет а только возможно в AVPTool?

----------


## anton_dr

> Основной функционал лечения в КАВ уже давно есть..
> 
> Исследовательский фичи в КАВ никто пихать небудет а только возможно в AVPTool?


А это плохо? Если АВЗ еще до кучи будет лечить/удалять все вирусы из базы касперского?

----------


## MOCT

> Если АВЗ еще до кучи будет лечить/удалять все вирусы из базы касперского?


Давайте спустимся с небес на землю - этот вариант в принципе невозможен.

----------


## anton_dr

почему невозможен? Объединение функционала АВЗ и AVP Tool не только возможно, но и выглядит наиболее логичным.

----------


## santy

> почему невозможен? Объединение функционала АВЗ и AVP Tool не только возможно, но и выглядит наиболее логичным.


Наименования инструментала - это вопрос доверия к инструменту. АВЗ - да. А какой функционал на сегодня есть в AVP Tool?

----------


## NickGolovko

> Да уж... А ведь *saicat* прав, все новые суперфичи по идее должны появлятся в KAV, a не в AVZ по вполне понятным причинам...


А на Anti-Malware утверждалось, что в Касперского из AVZ вставлять нечего.  :Wink:  Я спорил, но без особого успеха.  :Smiley: 




> Меньшинство, ну что вы разбузились.
> Ведь не только копирайт авз сменился, но и админом здесь почти одновременно стал кадровый сотрудник... ЛК. 
> Так что потише и поосторожней.


Есть еще я, такой же админ, между прочим.  :Wink:  И в ЛК не состою.  :Wink:

----------


## santy

> А на Anti-Malware утверждалось, что в Касперского из AVZ вставлять нечего.  Я спорил, но без особого успеха.


Как же без успеха? Теперь всего АВЗ вставили в ЛК. (с) Лаборатория Касперского.

----------


## taloran

> А на Anti-Malware утверждалось, что в Касперского из AVZ вставлять нечего. Я спорил, но без особого успеха.


А я знаю, видел :Wink: . Довольно убедительно кстати утверждалось. 
Однако я имел ввиду не настоящие фичи(большинство их действительно скорее всего не будут никуда переносить ), a будущие, которые вряд ли будут включать в бесплатный проект всё по тем же понятным соображениям  :Casha:  



> Меньшинство, ну что вы разбузились.
> Ведь не только копирайт авз сменился, но и админом здесь почти одновременно стал кадровый сотрудник... ЛК. 
> Так что потише и поосторожней.





> Есть еще я, такой же админ, между прочим. И в ЛК не состою .


 :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Тему пора закрывать...

----------


## vvv

ни чего себе..
Думал приснилось ..

Мои поздравления.. Олегу
и огромное спасибо за то что он уже сделал.. 


ps   А KAV уже заработал поставив свое название в инфу о программе AVZ.

----------

